# ACS Skills Assessment for ICT Business Analyst



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I would like to know, if any Consultants (ERP Applications) have successfully assessed as ICT Business Analyst recently?

There seems to be thin line between System Analyst and Business Analyst in case of ERP Product Consultants. So any experience in this skills assessment results with ACS / inputs n this regard are welcome to share here.

Many Thanks in advance and appreciate your time in helping fellow expatriates.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know, if any Consultants (ERP Applications) have successfully assessed as ICT Business Analyst recently?
> 
> ...


Well depends on what sorta consultant you are, as in functional consultants can go for Business Analyst and technical ones for System Analyst. 


armandra!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

armandra said:


> Well depends on what sorta consultant you are, as in functional consultants can go for Business Analyst and technical ones for System Analyst.
> 
> 
> armandra!


Functional Consultant - So i had chosen ICT BA in the skills assessment code, now waiting for the results. 

BTW, one more question is there a way to apply for SS with just IELTS score and giving the nominated occupation as ICT BA optimistically? 

Once the ACS result is received, can i send the letter later for the state sponsorship?

Please advice.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

MaddyOZ said:


> Functional Consultant - So i had chosen ICT BA in the skills assessment code, now waiting for the results.
> 
> BTW, one more question is there a way to apply for SS with just IELTS score and giving the nominated occupation as ICT BA optimistically?
> 
> ...


ACS skills assessment has little to do with your official designation in the organisation you work in and more dependent on your job roles/responsibilities and I hope you must already be aware of this fact since your app is already in.

Coming to state sponsorship (SS), well it depends on which state/territory you interested in. But, AFAIK, no other state apart from Vic accepts apps without positive skills assessment and IELTS (that's exactly why I was able to apply for Vic SS far earlier than I submitted my ACS app as evidenced by signature). 

Which state/territory you looking at again?


armandra!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

armandra said:


> ACS skills assessment has little to do with your official designation in the organisation you work in and more dependent on your job roles/responsibilities and I hope you must already be aware of this fact since your app is already in.
> 
> Coming to state sponsorship (SS), well it depends on which state/territory you interested in. But, AFAIK, no other state apart from Vic accepts apps without positive skills assessment and IELTS (that's exactly why I was able to apply for Vic SS far earlier than I submitted my ACS app as evidenced by signature).
> 
> ...


South Australia / Queensland / Western Australia..

what is your suggestion? Does any of the above states accepts the ICT profession without a skills assessment letter in hand while applying?


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

MaddyOZ said:


> South Australia / Queensland / Western Australia..
> 
> what is your suggestion? Does any of the above states accepts the ICT profession without a skills assessment letter in hand while applying?


Googling would give you more answers than you would normally imagine. Just try "sa state sponsorship" and see the results thrown up by Google. Same applies to all other states/territories as well. Good luck!!


armandra!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

armandra said:


> ACS skills assessment has little to do with your official designation in the organisation you work in and more dependent on your job roles/responsibilities and I hope you must already be aware of this fact since your app is already in.
> 
> Coming to state sponsorship (SS), well it depends on which state/territory you interested in. But, AFAIK, no other state apart from Vic accepts apps without positive skills assessment and IELTS (that's exactly why I was able to apply for Vic SS far earlier than I submitted my ACS app as evidenced by signature).
> 
> ...


Hi Armandra,

I have a Q. I got my positive skill assessment from ACS for ICT - Business Analyst. But I still need to give my IELTS and I will get its result on May 4. Can I apply for VIC SS right now or shall I wait for my IELTS score to come?

Also, would it matter if my qualifications are non IT in nature?

Thanks


----------

